# California Prevailing Wage



## Coug Dad (Jul 3, 2012)

Those of you in California may find this interesting:

http://www.utsandiego.com/news/2012/jul/02/ca-supreme-court-charter-cities-exempt-prevailing-/


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 3, 2012)

Read a related article this morning

http://finance.townhall.com/columnists/ginaloudon/2012/07/03/labor_unions_suffer_defeat_on_taxpayer_revolt

If goverment spending is to shrink or even be brought into control hard decisions will have to be made and some will experience losses or cutbacks.

However they could probly save a lot more if they rescind the "Green and Leed" requirements on goverment building projects. Everbody is looking for the big dollar savings for a quick fix. I don't believe it is out there. It is going to take time with a little here and a little there or as the quote goes "A penny saved is a penny earned"


----------



## Coug Dad (Jul 3, 2012)

The Navy just wasted over $20 million sending out an attack group with "green" fuel at $26.00 per gallon in lieu of regular fuel at $3.00.


----------



## codeworks (Jul 3, 2012)

yea, but they were paying hundereds for toilet seats and hammers in the 70's and 80's, so why change now. it takes more fule to create biodiesel from corn than the return in fuel is worth, go figure. pay to grow it, pay to refine it, charge outragousd prices for it. oh, why is this "green fuel" costing  the  (navy)  26.00 a gallon ? me thinks the only "green" here is in the profit


----------



## Coug Dad (Jul 3, 2012)

I could say it makes me ill, but now I have the Affordable Care Act to remedy that.


----------



## fatboy (Jul 3, 2012)

Good one............


----------



## codeworks (Jul 5, 2012)

i've watched Local 300 (VT) union wages for electricians drop by 14.00/hr (thats dollars in the check, not benes) in vt over the last 5 years. rates used to be up near 36.50 including package, down to around 19.00/hr  now for an inside wireman. that's sickening.


----------



## David Henderson (Aug 28, 2012)

How come when wages go down price stay the same?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 28, 2012)

David Henderson said:
			
		

> How come when wages go down price stay the same?


Wages are about the only control some businesses have over their cost.

Wages are a small fraction of the cost of most products, Fuel cost and taxes are continually going up along with other cost of doing business items. 4 years ago fuel was around $2.00 per gallon today it is about $3.68. New rules to reduce sulfur in diesel fuels drove prices up to where diesel has been almost 90 cents per gallon higher than gasoline in most states.


----------



## steveray (Aug 28, 2012)

CT just topped $4 a gallon average....It's those darn permit fees driving up the cost of everything and giving everyone a hard time, we should do away with permits and regulation!   (Note the sarcasm)


----------

